# best breed for pets?



## gaillardia (Aug 19, 2011)

I am still in the research phase.  Need you opinons, please.  Which breed would make the friendliest pets?  I live in Colorado, so they must be cold hardy.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 19, 2011)

Whatever appeals to you.....the bulkier the animal, the more cold hardy they will be.  My pygmies were pretty cold hardy but needed to snuggle with each other in winter.  My most cold hardy milking doe has a lot of Nubian and Boer in her.  She is impervious to the cold.  She is also quite hefty.  

As for friendly, that is more about the individual and how they are raised, rather than the breed, with the exception of....um....is it Kikos that I've read are pretty wild?  Someone will chime in if that is wrong!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 19, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Aug 19, 2011)

Well now...you're gonna get lots of different answers to this one    Cause we all have our favorites  

Personally I prefer pygmies and pygmy / ND crosses.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 19, 2011)

gaillardia said:
			
		

> I am still in the research phase.  Need you opinons, please.  Which breed would make the friendliest pets?  I live in Colorado, so they must be cold hardy.


all of them r good but maybe a lamancha wether


----------



## genuck (Aug 20, 2011)

I was wondering if nubian ears would get frostbite? They are too noisy for me, I love my angoras.


----------



## Julie_A (Aug 21, 2011)

Nubians are my FAVORITES!!! I'm in South Alabama, though. In a colder climate, I'd try Saanens. I had one who was quite loving. Raised a few Sables on the bottle and they were really, really sweet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 21, 2011)

I  our pygmies/ Nigerians!  The kids can't stay out of their pen either (they make me share  )


----------



## kstaven (Aug 22, 2011)

Based on climate, temperment, and lack of vocals I would go with saanen goats. Love my other goats but for a full size cold climate goat pet I lean towards the saanen.


----------



## animalsRawsome (Aug 24, 2011)

My two friendliest goats are both Nubians. However, they are extreamly vocal, so if you don't want the noise then you might not want nubians.


----------



## Chirpy (Aug 24, 2011)

I also live in Colorado and have Alpines, Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs.  They have done just fine in our winters but I also have a dry, pretty draft free barn.

Alpines tend to be the herd bosses as they are more 'in your face' and... well... bossy.  I really like that as long as they have been taught to respect your space.  Mine are very sweet with people --they love attention.

Nubians, as stated, are known to be quite vocal.  However, my four Nubians are all very quiet and gentle.  They also love people attention but won't push up to the front to get that attention.   I love Nubian milk.. of my breeds - it's my personal favorite taste.  I have heard of Nubian ears freezing... you must provide proper shelter from the weather.

My Nigis are my most vocal but not obnoxiously so... they don't say much until they see me and then they start calling for me.  They love to be petted and will often paw at me to get that attention (that was my fault for allowing it when they were kids....   never allow a behaviour from a kid that you don't want from a full grown goat.) - I'm ok with the pawing since they are so small.  I have never allowed that from my large breed goats -- they aren't allowed to touch people... only people to touch them.

Goats can be very individual in their personalities even in the same breed.  A lot of that is how they are raised by their people.

People around here have Saanens, LaManchas and Pygmies... they all do well here also.


----------



## gaillardia (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the advice.  I am very excited to add goats to my happy little family of cats, chickens, and koi.


----------



## Otto Farms (Aug 28, 2011)

Get them young and female and you can make a pet out of any breed. Miniatures are normally the best


----------



## austintgraf (Aug 30, 2011)

I personally love and raise nubians in TN. I also have raised fainters boer kiko and the list goes on. But I feel the best breed for a pet is a pygmy. Pygmys are know for their acrobatics and funny antics. They are small and easier to care for. The are cute and come in many different colors. They kid well so your pet can also have babies. I personally will never raise pygmys but they are by far the most adapted breed of goats to being pets.


----------



## Mammawannagoat (Sep 4, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> gaillardia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LaManchas are cool, mellow goats.  They were originally bred in California so do well in warm climates.  Look for European breeds, Alpines, Toggenbergs, Oberhaslies.  Obies tend to be very petite and from a breeding perspective, can have difficulty kidding because of their narrower frame.  I work on a farm with dairy goats and we've had 2 Obies who have had to had kids pulled out, one of them twice now; they get tired and stop pushing.  They are beautiful and very deer-looking but not super hardy.  I have 3 Alpines who are half siblings and the girls like to sit in my lap after they have eaten.  Even the wether is amazingly affectionate.  Dairy farms often look to get rid of the boys and making a wether takes all of 5 minutes.  Pygmies or Nigerian dwarfs are super cute, take up less space, eat less feed and have milk high in butterfat.  Let us know what you choose.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 4, 2011)

I vote for Nigerians! They come in all colors and are so small and cute that you can easily convince a reluctant husband that you really , really, do need to have 6 cause they are just so small and you hafta have one in every color! Besides, they make me laugh and they are easy to handle even when they don't want to do your bidding....just pick them up and put them where you want. They also fit in a dog crate, or any regular car just in case you need to take them to the vet or the fair, or you suddenly find yourself needing to start showing!
Kat


----------

